# Are all seam sealers the same?



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

Afternoon all, as above really, ive got some seams to re seal after de-rusting them and wondered if theres much difference between them? as ive already got some tetrosyl rubberised seam sealer i thought id use that, its on the underside of a wheel arch if it makes any difference? also is it better to apply a zinc rich primer [or etch primer or something else?]before hand as there is some 'discoloured' paint where rust once lay!
cheers mark


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

oooh i just realised ive got some tigerseal i could use aswell, but ive heard thats very strong and will never come off if it needs to in the fututre? anyone got any thoughts?

many thanks 
mark


----------



## Eskimo68 (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends on the paint type Tetrosyl products i find suitable on 2 pack but little else, the brushable seam sealer is good value and easy to use. 

Tiger seal is more like a glue like Sikaflex than seam sealer so that's unsuitable especially under the wheel arch. 

Clean area back to bare metal if rust made holes cut it out, if still solid treat it with rust converter like fe-123 is better than hammerite rust converter. Zinc primers and alike is not as good they allow rust to form again along welds down later on, you can apply it over top but waste of money in my book. Whichever you use make sure area is dry as possible hot air gun will help otherwise your trapping rust inducing moisture between the seam sealer/primer and metal.

Then apply seam sealer along the repair welds then spray stonechip, if repair on visible areas like sill you can paint the stonechip as normal. I seen people use seam sealer for entire repair which is ok for hidden areas since spreading it around is a bit messy. 

If your going to waxoyl make sure its absolutely dry!

To repair the paint contaminated with rust only aesthetic pleasing way is grind it back the spot repair it or whole panel.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi, by the time i read this reply i had already done the job, after speaking to a few people they all recommended tigerseal [because its PU] instead of tetroseal so ive used that now[doh?!?] , but im hoping the prep work ive done underneath will be good enough to keep any rust away anyway! car was totally dry as it doesnt get used except for in the summer and is garaged, it was only a thin vertical layer of very slight surface rust which i cleaned back with wire brush, then jenolite'd that back to shiny silver paint, then etch primer went down,and then the tigerseal and finally dinitrol 3125 sprayed over that, maybe not the recommended way but should be ok for a few years? i could also put 4941 over it if that would improve it further still?

cheers mark


----------

